# I can't gain weight! UGH!



## 15941

Hello everybody. This is the first blog I have written. I am a 20 female. I have had IBS for about two years and I have had Acid reflex for a year. . . (well since I have been diagnosed anyways) and lacotose intolerant... Along with all of this I have a VERY fast metabolism. I have my good days and I have been able to control my stomach to a point. But of course as you all will know you have ur days where you can't do anything. It's been a battle for 2 years. My question to any of you who might have some ideas.. is.. how in the world can I gain weight when I can't eat the foods I need to. I have looked for supplements but all I can find is shakes.. and I can't drink shakes. When I meet anybody new they ask if I have an eating disorder like aneroxia. I"m tired of being so skinny. I have actually lost a couple pounds. When I start college I weighed 105.. and now I'm down to 93.. NOT GOOD. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well the shakes come in all sorts of types, they aren't all milk based, so you might find one.However, you can gain or lose weight on any diet.If you have a limited diet you need to up the portions of everything you eat to gain weight. Certain foods make it easier to get a lot of calories in, but you can do it with any food (after all lots of people gained a lot of weight on the low fat diets that were all the rage awhile ago).It can be hard for some people to get the volume of food in.If you can tolerate small amounts of fat try adding a bit of olive oil or other god oil to each meal.You might also be able to add maltodextrin like this http://www.herbalremedies.com/carpowenspor...CFRE9VAodpmsS6gor dextrose http://www.iherb.com/store/ProductDetails....p;pid=NOW-06925 to most of the food you eat. I think the maltodextrin isn't all that sweet. Pure dextrose is a bit sweet, but not as sweet as table sugar.Basically you add a bit of extra calories to things without changing the volume mucg.I think we had someone here that had to add either the dextrose or maltodextrin to a lot of what they ate to get the weight up. Those I think you can add to food if you can't drink shakes.K.


----------



## tltrull

How about some protien bars and such? How about mixing the shakes with soy or rice based milk?Elavil, an anti-depressant can help you gain quite a bit as well. I gained 30 lbs on it, but you can gain less on a lower dose. It is often prescribed for IBS, as it helps with D, Pain, and urgency, but it is also prescribed for sleep problems, snoring, and to help gain weight(mostly in anorexics). It has many other uses as well.I feel your pain! I was just 86 lbs, even after 2 kids!


----------



## 20843

I can completly relate...I am also 20 and have lost 30 pounds over the last year due to IBS. Everything I eat bothers me so I have been forced to eat a very minimal diet. I currently have found a diet that has finally made is so that I can maintain weight instead of losing (let me know if you want the details of it, maybe it could help you!). I understand how others can be...I hear at least once a day "omg you lost so much weight"...and its not always pleasent to tell everyone about your IBS so a lot of people have assumed I am aneroxic. I am also lactose intolerant but I promise there are many ways; also keep in mind that protein is not exactly going to cause you to gain too much weight, it will make you more lean. Instead of trying to gain weight, maybe simply try to maintain a normal diet agian because I sure that you like myself, are not eating correctly due to IBS. Hope this helps!!


----------



## 15941

Hey! Thanks! I will definitly see if it works. I started eating at least 4 time a day. all of which are small portions because I can't eat until I'm full cuz it puts too much pressure and causes my heart burn to be worse. I feel a little better. I feel like I'm eating all the time. But if it's what I gotta do .. then I shall. Im not too sure about tryin the sugar.. I have to watch having certain things. There's an ingredient in sweet and low and in that of diet sodas that I'm highly allergic to. but I will def. look into it Thanks for all your help! ~* Sam


Kathleen M. said:


> Well the shakes come in all sorts of types, they aren't all milk based, so you might find one.However, you can gain or lose weight on any diet.If you have a limited diet you need to up the portions of everything you eat to gain weight. Certain foods make it easier to get a lot of calories in, but you can do it with any food (after all lots of people gained a lot of weight on the low fat diets that were all the rage awhile ago).It can be hard for some people to get the volume of food in.If you can tolerate small amounts of fat try adding a bit of olive oil or other god oil to each meal.You might also be able to add maltodextrin like this http://www.herbalremedies.com/carpowenspor...CFRE9VAodpmsS6gor dextrose http://www.iherb.com/store/ProductDetails....p;pid=NOW-06925 to most of the food you eat. I think the maltodextrin isn't all that sweet. Pure dextrose is a bit sweet, but not as sweet as table sugar.Basically you add a bit of extra calories to things without changing the volume mucg.I think we had someone here that had to add either the dextrose or maltodextrin to a lot of what they ate to get the weight up. Those I think you can add to food if you can't drink shakes.K.


----------



## Tamgirl21

Hey there....Gosh, I know how you feel. In my early twenties I was such a bone, like 102 pounds 5'4. It's so hard when you can't tolerate alot of foods. I am also lactose intolerant but I can eat yogurt. Yogurt is a great snack and how are you with peanut butter and bananas? Can you drink cranberry or grape juice? Each glass is high in calories and if you have like 3-4 glasses a day, you can rack up some extra calories. I also can't drink the shakes even though they are lactose free, but maybe you can make your own shake with soy milk, bananas and any other fruit you like? There are also calorie dense soups like split pea and minestrone, if you can tolerate it. I think your best best is to eat small, safe meals frequently thoughout the day. Best of luck to you!


----------



## jhambs

Starangel said:


> Hello everybody. This is the first blog I have written. I am a 20 female. I have had IBS for about two years and I have had Acid reflex for a year. . . (well since I have been diagnosed anyways) and lacotose intolerant... Along with all of this I have a VERY fast metabolism. I have my good days and I have been able to control my stomach to a point. But of course as you all will know you have ur days where you can't do anything. It's been a battle for 2 years. My question to any of you who might have some ideas.. is.. how in the world can I gain weight when I can't eat the foods I need to. I have looked for supplements but all I can find is shakes.. and I can't drink shakes. When I meet anybody new they ask if I have an eating disorder like aneroxia. I"m tired of being so skinny. I have actually lost a couple pounds. When I start college I weighed 105.. and now I'm down to 93.. NOT GOOD. Any suggestions?


You can try lactose free fat free milk instead of water, like that you will be getting more calories and it doesn't mess with IBS.


----------



## megflyin

YAY FINALLY PEOPLE UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M GOING THROUGH!!! I am 20, female, 5'8'' and weigh 98lbs. Don't get too freaked out - my normal weight is between 105-110, but I did lose about 15 lbs due to IBS. I have been able to gain a few pounds back although I still have a ways to go. But like you, I've been called anorexic by both family and friends, and even strangers. It's so incredibly hurtful and even though I know it's silly to cry over what other people say, it saddens me to think that people I thought I knew so well would ever think that I would do that to myself. Anyways.. so here's what I have been doing to gain weight: Eat like 6-7 times a day. I literally eat every 2-3 hours. And I make sure that everything I eat has no fat or fiber so it won't bother me - anything that triggers and iBS attack is just asking to make you lose weight. I tried boost high protein shake which taste good but the fat content was too much..sometimes I could tolerate it ok but other times it would kill me. If you can cook for yourself I think it will be a lot easier to gain weight because you can make sure nothing has fat in it. Since we can't eat fat, the best way to gain fat is by eating enough carbs that your body is forced to store some as fat. I also have protein powder (BIOCHEM 100% whey protein) which is lactose and fat free. I have some great fat free recipes for things like sugar cookies and banana bread which can be a low volume way to pack in a bunch of calories. If you want some more food suggestions feel free to let me know, I feel like I have the diet pretty much under control and rarely get IBS attacks unless I go to a restaurant. Best of luck - you are in my thoughts and prayers!Meagan


----------



## 16963

does anyone want my fat? Take it! These thunder thighs can afford to share


----------



## tapcat21

Oh man. I thought I was the only one with this problem. Since my IBS showed up, I've gone down five pant sizes, which wasn't entirely bad since I was overweight. Now though, I'm borderline underweight and don't want to lose anymore weight. I just can't seem to keep weight on. Currently, my strategy is to eat lots of tiny meals throughout the day, since my stomach rejects large meals. Don't know if it'll work though. Thanks to whoever suggested caloric cranberry juice. I'll give that a try. Also the shakes. It's so nice to have people just immediately believe me instead of thinking I'm a closet eating-disorder.


----------

